# AAA Chemicals



## TurbidBlue (May 28, 2009)

Just found this...not sure if anyone has already mentioned it.....

15% off your purchase at AAA Chemicals withthe coupon code:
aaa-retailmenot-09

looks like its good thru the end of 2009.


Take Care!
~Becky


----------



## kslo78 (May 29, 2009)

Oh fooey.  I just bought lye this month from them.


----------



## heartsong (May 29, 2009)

*x*

thanks, becky!

it was nice of you to point out the discount!


----------



## lovethyscent (Jun 18, 2009)

I just happen to find this coupon code on google yesterday, cuz I needed lye badly cuz I'm totally out. I usually buy from bcn, but I hate how long they take to ship out and hate the containers. What's even more awesome they shipped it out already


----------

